# How to sign in to forum



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 22, 2017)

I have been a tug member for a few years now but am unable to sign in to the forum under my listed TUG name and  password. I have been using the guest forum name I had before joining TUG but I would like to be able to be on the forum as a member. I have the same password for both, not sure if that is an issue or if I am simply doing something incorrect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 22, 2017)

Read this;

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...g-the-bbs-member-code-in-your-bbs-profile.53/


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 22, 2017)

have changed your forum login and pw to match what you chose for your membership...and in a short time you should also show up as a TUG member.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 22, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> have changed your forum login and pw to match what you chose for your membership...and in a short time you should also show up as a TUG member.


Thank you so much Brian!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 22, 2017)

I also just discovered the Sightings forum, very exciting. What a great resource


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 22, 2017)

indeed a wonderful benefit to TUG members!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> have changed your forum login and pw to match what you chose for your membership...and in a short time you should also show up as a TUG member.


So is it now setup so if your forum login matches your TUG login that it syncs up and shows you as a TUG Member in the forums? Or do you still need to enter the codeword?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2017)

no, it still has to be entered during registration.  I just changed it all for her.


----------

